# Scooby Doo soap



## newbie (Feb 10, 2019)

I had to keep my head because my soap had thickened up so much I couldn't use it for what I had planned, so I forged on and got this. I like it! The colors remind me of the Mystery Machine- dating myself, no doubt.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 10, 2019)

How on EARTH did you make that!?  Looks very cool!


----------



## Meena (Feb 10, 2019)

That's the most amazingly beautiful 'fail' that i've ever seen, @newbie !!

I was thinking the same as @Clarice --- how in the sam heck ...  ??  All the designs are outlined in black, as if this was a soap dough creation and you rolled all the soap hotdogs in charcoal first.

WOWZA


----------



## Snowbell (Feb 10, 2019)

That is super cool!


----------



## Clarice (Feb 10, 2019)

If Jackson Pollok (sp?) made soap - this is what he would have made!


----------



## midnightsoaper (Feb 10, 2019)

I like it! I'd love to know how you created it too. 

Right in the center of the big bar is the cutest little happy face


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 10, 2019)

It is fantastic Newbie. Where ya been? Seems like you have been missing for awhile or maybe it is me ....


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 10, 2019)

That’s one awesome soap!  Wow!


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 10, 2019)

Great save newbie! 
Glad to see you are back soaping! 
Looks like confetti soap to me.


----------



## Meena (Feb 10, 2019)

c'mon, @newbie don't keep us guessing!!  My suspenders are gettin' tight!!!!


----------



## Dawni (Feb 10, 2019)

midnightsoaper said:


> Right in the center of the big bar is the cutest little happy face


I saw it too! 

Very interesting soap. Love the colors.. Very curious to know what happened as well.


----------



## newbie (Feb 10, 2019)

@cmzaha, I didn't make but about 4 batches of soap last year. Just lost my mojo. I certainly thought of you when making the challenge soap because I sat there looking at your hardwood musk FO as an option but I went for Ahoy Matey for its nutsy acceleration, which of course didn't happen. I hope you are well!

First you have to take a couple guesses as to what I did (not a confetti soap). I have seen new techniques come up as a result of guessing how someone got an effect, so maybe a new technique will be on the horizon! I think of the techniques that came about as a result of the fishnet soap we discussed over and over again. See above- the infamous fishnet soap.


----------



## midnightsoaper (Feb 10, 2019)

newbie said:


> First you have to take a couple guesses as to what I did. I have seen new techniques come up as a result of guessing how someone got an effect, so maybe a new technique will be on the horizon! I think of the techniques that came about as a result of the fishnet soap we discussed over and over again.



Well, I need to know so I'll put my 2 cents in  I think it kind of looks like it was squeezed out of a piping bag in a haphazard way into thin black soap and then crammed into a mold.  But I also like @Meena's idea....that tiny bar looks hand molded like its soap dough.


----------



## midnightsoaper (Feb 10, 2019)

Did anyone ever figure out the fishnet soap?


----------



## LaToya (Feb 10, 2019)

I know it's soap but it looks like fabric to me. Wow great job


----------



## Jasmyne (Feb 10, 2019)

Prettiest fail EVER!!


----------



## Hendejm (Feb 10, 2019)

That soap is spectacular!  Color me impressed!


----------



## Dawni (Feb 10, 2019)

midnightsoaper said:


> Well, I need to know so I'll put my 2 cents in  I think it kind of looks like it was squeezed out of a piping bag in a haphazard way into thin black soap and then crammed into a mold.  But I also like @Meena's idea....that tiny bar looks hand molded like its soap dough.


Once you said not confetti I thought this as well. Thick soap batter in a piping bag with a really tiny hole, piped on/in a black base and not mixed at all, but in a slab mold.

I have to see if I can find that fishnet soap discussion, sounds interesting.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 10, 2019)

WOW best fail ever--are ya gonna let us know what you did? it kinda reminds me of a maze!!  love the fishnet too


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 10, 2019)

Wow!  That’s actually stunning.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 10, 2019)

Wow newbie - that's so cool looking. Was it a ribbon pour that got thick? 

Ah, the fishnet soap. Teri Endsley of Tree Marie Soapworks did something awhile back that reminded me of it.


----------



## newbie (Feb 11, 2019)

Everyone thought that the fishnet soap was some sort of pattern screened onto the soap because getting all the white in that perfect football shape from every angle is not something anyone has been able to replicate. The pressure of the soap above it would press the bottom ones flatter. That soap above, Teri's, is excellent, full stop. It's not like the fishnet though because you can see the fan shape and the circles from the pour. Other than a pattern screened onto the soap or put on via a dip, no one has ever solved the mystery of the fishnet soap.

You guys are very close! All the black is actually charcoal done like a mica line. I used a squeeze bottle and all these curly-q's came out. Every layer, I blew a very light layer of AC over the whole thing so it would get inside the curls and circles. I heaped it up until I didn't have anymore soap and then I banged the mold down a bunch of times to pack all the curls together. Not entirely certain it's worth it.

No, the charcoal didn't come out of my nose. That's from my glove touching my face as I tried to block the puff of AC from spreading everywhere, which it did anyway.


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 11, 2019)

A beautiful piping "fail". If ya don't tell us it's a fail we'da all thought it was what you planned.

Really good to see you posting again. I miss your wisdom and cool head when you are not here.


----------



## midnightsoaper (Feb 11, 2019)

Ha, when I was writing up how I thought you did it, I almost said, instead of the thin black soap, that it was a layer of mica or AC. But I figured with that much powder it wouldn't hold together. I guess it did! It really looks amazing. I would never have guessed it wasn't exactly what you were trying for!


----------



## Dawni (Feb 11, 2019)

newbie said:


> No, the charcoal didn't come out of my nose. That's from my glove touching my face as I tried to block the puff of AC from spreading everywhere, which it did anyway.
> 
> View attachment 36148


Nice to meet ya newbie! 

I didn't think at all about dried charcoal powder. I also wouldn't have thought that much would hold together. Awesome! What shall you name this technique? Hehehe


----------



## asmita (Feb 11, 2019)

newbie said:


> I had to keep my head because my soap had thickened up so much I couldn't use it for what I had planned, so I forged on and got this. I like it! The colors remind me of the Mystery Machine- dating myself, no doubt.
> 
> View attachment 36118



This is stunning! Can't wait for your reveal.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 11, 2019)

If the piping guess is correct, I totally do not understand how the tiny stream kept its shape?  It seems as though it would have had to be at at least medium trace to be able to pipe and hold shape?  I haven't really played with colors yet - well, once, and the minute I added the color it got stiff fast and needed to be shoved into the mold.  

in any event - super impressed - 

and the fishnet soap blows my mind - did anyone buy a bar?  wonder if that pattern held through the soap?


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 11, 2019)

Incredible! Thank you @newbie
(love your pic!)


----------



## Meena (Feb 11, 2019)

So nice to put a face to your name, @newbie!  I made a big mess with AC the other day on my challenge soaps -- i think that's some kind of initiation into the soapers' guild.


----------



## soaring1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Very beautiful and unique!


----------



## MGM (Feb 11, 2019)

*


----------



## Appalasia (Feb 12, 2019)

Thats AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## maxine289 (Feb 13, 2019)

Sometimes a "fail" turns out just the opposite.  Haven't done much with piping or squeeze bottles, but I may give your "technique" a try.  I love the result.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 13, 2019)

newbie said:


> Every layer, I blew a very light layer of AC over the whole thing so it would get inside the curls and circles.


I checked the abbreviation forum and alas, could not find AC?  Activated Charcoal? THANK YOU!


----------



## Misschief (Feb 13, 2019)

Clarice said:


> I checked the abbreviation forum and alas, could not find AC?  Activated Charcoal? THANK YOU!


You got it!


----------



## Clarice (Feb 13, 2019)

Misschief said:


> You got it!



Seriously CHUFFED

Thank you!


----------



## Nanooo48 (Feb 16, 2019)

newbie said:


> I had to keep my head because my soap had thickened up so much I couldn't use it for what I had planned, so I forged on and got this. I like it! The colors remind me of the Mystery Machine- dating myself, no doubt.
> 
> View attachment 36118


That is bada$$!!!!!! I hope I don’t get in trouble for saying that!! Lol!!!


----------



## SYT (Feb 16, 2019)

Newbie, that's so creative and a Fail ?!?!? NOT!   Thanks for sharing and encouraging new methods of thinking and design.  You look like me after baking sometimes!


----------



## newbie (Feb 16, 2019)

You should see my kitchen.

Is AC really not in the abbreviations? That must be rectified. 

Actually, I didn't consider this my fail. It was the soap I was working on that was the fail and this was the "let's make something of the batter" soap. When I'm at that point, it's all uphill and it can't be a failure. The other soap... well, for what I wanted, it bombed.


----------



## SYT (Feb 16, 2019)

newbie said:


> You should see my kitchen.
> 
> Is AC really not in the abbreviations? That must be rectified.
> 
> Actually, I didn't consider this my fail. It was the soap I was working on that was the fail and this was the "let's make something of the batter" soap. When I'm at that point, it's all uphill and it can't be a failure. The other soap... well, for what I wanted, it bombed.


I knew exactly what you meant by AC.  I'd just received my order of AC the day before!   Yes can we add that to our abbreviation list?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 24, 2019)

cool!


----------

